# Gvt training



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey guys ive recently got to a stage were im doing similar workouts in gym and fwlt asif my body knows what's coming and is ready for it before i start , so im going to give german volume training a go ,
First off id like to say ive never really went with a specific program when working out , i usually just try and hit every muscle and change my rep range and intensity etc whenever o feel like it ,,

But im going to give gvt a go for about 4 weeks maybe more just to surpise my body abit ,  i have some questions on gvt if any1 can help
1. When doing chest do u do bench only and not do flys ? Or even flys only and no bench

2. Similar question to before when legs is it better to do squats and not do leg extension etc and isolated type exercise 

3 what would exercises are good for gvt when it comes to both arms , in regards to hitting all triceps heads and all of biceps?

4 really any advice on this program and tips would be great and ill happily answer any questions.

Ps my goal is to mainly build muscle , im not to fussed about strength as i have a decent strength


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2016)

I've used the principals & still do for my volume days (I do 5-3-1 for strength on squats, bench and deads). 

Decent overview article here:

By Charles R. Poliquin
Last updated: May 28, 2015
It's brutally hard, but I've found it to be an effective way to pack on muscle fast! In strength-coaching circles, this method is often called the Ten Sets Method.

Supersets and trisets allow you to perform a lot of work in a short period of time. The rest-pause method allows you to use heavier weights, so you can recruit the higher threshold muscle fibers, and eccentric training enables you to overcome strength plateaus. The bottom line is that almost any training method will work—provided you do it with intensity—at least for the few weeks it takes for your body to adapt to it. There is, however, one training system that stands above all the rest. It's brutally hard, but I've found it to be a very effective way to pack on muscle fast!

In strength-coaching circles, this method is often called the Ten Sets Method. Because it has its roots in German-speaking countries, I like to call it German Volume Training. To the best of my knowledge, this training system originated in Germany in the mid-'70s and was popularized by Rolf Feser, who was then the National Coach of Weightlifting. A similar protocol was promoted by Vince Gironda in the U.S., but regardless of who actually invented it, it works.

In Germany, the Ten Sets Method was used in the off-season to help weightlifters gain lean body mass. It was so efficient that lifters routinely moved up a full weight class within 12 weeks.

It was the base program of Canadian weightlifter Jacques Demers, Silver Medallist in the Los Angeles Olympic Games. Jacques was known in weightlifting circles for his massive thighs, and he gives credit to the German method for achieving such a spectacular level of hypertrophy. The same method was also used by Bev Francis in her early days of bodybuilding to pack on muscle.

The program works because it targets a group of motor units, exposing them to an extensive volume of repeated efforts, specifically, 10 sets of a single exercise. The body adapts to the extraordinary stress by hypertrophying the targeted fibers. To say this program adds muscle fast is probably an understatement. Gains of 10 pounds or more in six weeks are not uncommon, even in experienced lifters!

GOALS & GUIDELINES
The goal of the German Volume Training method is to complete ten sets of ten reps with the same weight for each exercise. You want to begin with a weight you could lift for 20 reps to failure if you had to. For most people, on most exercises, that would represent 60% of their 1RM load. Therefore, if you can bench press 300 pounds for 1 rep, you would use 180 pounds for this exercise.

For lifters new to this method, I recommend using the following body-part splits:

BODY-PART SPLITS
Day 1: Chest & Back
Day 2: Legs & Abs
Day 3: Off
Day 4: Arms & Shoulders
Day 5: Off
When using this program or any other, you should keep a detailed journal of the exact sets/reps and rest intervals performed, and only count the repetitions completed in strict form.

TERMS YOU'LL NEED TO KNOW

Rest Intervals: When bodybuilders start with this method, they often question its value for the first several sets because the weight won't feel heavy enough. However, there is minimal rest between sets (about 60 seconds when performed in sequence and 90-120 seconds when performed as a superset), which incurs cumulative fatigue. (Interestingly enough, you might find you get stronger again during the eighth and ninth sets. This is because of a short-term neural adaptation.) Because of the importance of the rest intervals, you should use a stopwatch to keep the rest intervals constant. This is important, as it becomes tempting to lengthen the rest time as you fatigue.

Tempo: For long-range movements such as squats, dips and chins, use a 4-0-2 tempo; this means you would lower the weight in four seconds and immediately change direction and lift for two seconds. For movements such as curls and triceps extensions, use a 3-0-2 tempo.

Number of Exercises: One, and only one, exercise per body part should be performed. Therefore, select exercises that recruit a lot of muscle mass. Triceps kickbacks and leg extensions are definitely out; squats and bench presses are definitely in. For supplementary work for individual body parts (like triceps and biceps), you can do 3 sets of 10-20 reps.

Training Frequency: Because this is such an intense program, it'll take you longer to recover. In fact, if you're familiar with the writings of Peter Sisco and John Little, you'll find that the average "Power Factor Rating" of the 10-sets method is about 8 billion. Consequently, one training session every four to five days per body part is plenty.

Overload Mechanism: Once you're able to do 10 sets of 10 with constant rest intervals, increase the weight on the bar by 4-to-5%, and repeat the process. Refrain from using forced reps, negatives or burns. The volume of the work will take care of the hypertrophy. Expect to have some deep muscle soreness without having to resort to set prolonging techniques. In fact, after doing a quad and hams session with this method, it takes the average bodybuilder about five days to stop limping.

BEGINNER/INTERMEDIATE PROGRAM: PHASE 1
This is a sample routine based on a 5-day cycle. Once you've used this method for six workouts per body part, it's time to move on to a more intensive program for a 3-week period.



DUMBBELL FLYES

Day 1: Chest and Back
Decline Dumbbell Bench Press Decline Dumbbell Bench PressA-1 Decline Dumbbell Presses,
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
SEMI-SUPINATED GRIP (PALMS FACING EACH OTHER)

Gorilla Chin/Crunch Gorilla Chin/CrunchA-2 Chin-Ups
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
PALMS FACING YOU

Incline Dumbbell Flyes Incline Dumbbell FlyesB-1 Incline Dumbbell Flyes
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 3 0 2 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
One-Arm Dumbbell Row One-Arm Dumbbell RowB-2 One-Arm Dumbbell Row
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 3 0 2 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Notes: Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset. Incidentally, I only recommend three sets of ten in this program for the "B" exercises. The "B" exercises constitute supplementary work, and doing ten sets of them would result in overtraining.
 Printable Page   PDF Document
Day 2: Legs and Abs
Barbell Squat Barbell SquatA-1 Barbell Squat
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Lying Leg Curls Lying Leg CurlsA-2 Lying Leg Curls
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Leg Pull-In Leg Pull-InB-1 Leg Pull-In
3 Sets, 15-20 Reps, 2 0 2 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Or Low-Cable Pull-Ins*. (*Low-Cable Pull-Ins: Take a weightlifting belt and buckle it. Attach it to the low pulley of a cable crossover machine. Lie down on your back in front of the machine, and hook your feet in the belt. Then pull your knees toward your chest.)
Seated Calf Raise Seated Calf RaiseB-2 Seated Calf Raise
3 Sets, 15-20 Reps, 2 0 2 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Notes: Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset.

Day 3: Off
Day 4: Arms and Shoulders
Dips - Triceps Version Dips - Triceps VersionA-1 Parallel Bar Dips
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Incline Hammer Curls Incline Hammer CurlsA-2 Incline Hammer Curls
10 Sets, 10 Reps, 4 0 2 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral Raise Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral RaiseB-1 Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral Raise*
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 2 0 x 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Another Variation: Bent-Over Dumbbell Lateral Raises: While seated on the edge of a bench with your torso bent over, raise the dumbbells out to the side, making sure the top two knuckles (the ones closest to your thumb) are in line with your ears at the top of the movement.
Seated Side Lateral Raise Seated Side Lateral RaiseB-2 Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 2 0 x 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Notes: Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset. "X" in the tempo means to move as fast as possible, keeping the weight under control.

Day 5: Off

BEGINNER/INTERMEDIATE PROGRAM: PHASE 2
After six of those 5-day cycles, I recommend you do a 3-week phase where the average set is 6-to-8 reps, and do only 4-to-6 sets per body part over a 5-day cycle, or you can do any other split that suits your recovery pattern. After this 3-week block, you can return to the German Volume Training method by doing the following ten sets of six reps routine. In the exercises that are prescribed for 10 sets, use a load you'd normally be able to do 12 repetitions with. The goal in this phase is to do ten sets of six with that load.


"FOR LONG-RANGE MOVEMENTS SUCH AS SQUATS, DIPS AND CHINS, USE A 4-0-2 TEMPO; THIS MEANS YOU WOULD LOWER THE WEIGHT IN FOUR SECONDS AND IMMEDIATELY CHANGE DIRECTION AND LIFT FOR TWO SECONDS."
SAMPLE 10 SETS OF 6 ROUTINE:
Day 1: Chest and Back
Incline Dumbbell Press Incline Dumbbell PressA-1 Incline Dumbbell Press
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Wide-Grip Rear Pull-Up Wide-Grip Rear Pull-UpA-2 Wide-Grip Rear Pull-Up
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
PALMS FACING AWAY FROM YOU.

Dumbbell Flyes Dumbbell FlyesB-1 Dumbbell Flyes
3 Sets, 6 Reps, 3 0 1 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Bent Over Barbell Row Bent Over Barbell RowB-2 Bent Over Barbell Row
3 Sets, 6 Reps, 3 0 1 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset.
 Printable Page   PDF Document
Day 2: Legs and Abs
Barbell Deadlift Barbell DeadliftA-1 Barbell Deadlift
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Seated Leg Curl Seated Leg CurlA-2 Seated Leg Curl
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Oblique Crunches Oblique CrunchesB-1 Twisting Crunches
3 Sets, 12-15 Reps, 3 0 3 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Standing Calf Raises Standing Calf RaisesB-2 Standing Calf Raises
3 Sets, 12-15 Reps, 3 0 3 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset.
 Printable Page   PDF Document
Day 3: Off
Day 4: Arms and Shoulders
Dips - Triceps Version Dips - Triceps VersionA-1 Parallel Bar Dips
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Incline Hammer Curls Incline Hammer CurlsA-2 Incline Hammer Curls
10 Sets, 6 Reps, 5 0 1 0 Tempo, 90 sec Rest Interval
Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral Raise Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral RaiseB-1 Dumbbell Lying Rear Lateral Raise*
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 2 0 x 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Another Variation--Bent-Over Dumbbell Lateral Raises: While seated on the edge of a bench with your torso bent over, raise the dumbbells out to the side, making sure the top two knuckles (the ones closest to your thumb) are in line with your ears at the top of the movement.
Seated Side Lateral Raise Seated Side Lateral RaiseB-2 Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises
3 Sets, 10-12 Reps, 2 0 x 0 Tempo, 60 sec Rest Interval
Notes: Rest 90 seconds between each "A" exercise and each superset; rest 60 seconds between each "B" exercise and each superset. "X" in the tempo means to move as fast as possible, keeping the weight under control.
 Printable Page   PDF Document
Day 5: Off

GERMAN VOLUME TRAINING FOR THE ADVANCED TRAINEE
For the advanced trainee, variety in training is even more important to elicit adaptation. With the advanced trainee, I use a system called the four percent method. That is, I increase the load 4-to-5 percent every workout for two workouts in a row, and I reduce the target rep by one rep for every weight increase. Then I reduce the weight 4-to-5 percent and increase the rep bracket to its original starting point. Since this is mathematical, let's look at an example that will clearly illustrate this point.

Let's say you can barbell curl 100 pounds for 12 strict reps, and you haven't been able to increase the amount of reps or weight on this exercise. Here's a sample routine that would increase your curling strength:


"FOR THE ADVANCED TRAINEE, VARIETY IN TRAINING IS EVEN MORE IMPORTANT TO ELICIT ADAPTATION."
Sample Barbell Curl Routine
Barbell Curl Barbell CurlBarbell Curl
Workout 1: 10 sets of 6 @ 110 lbs
Workout 2: 10 sets of 5 @ 115 lbs
Workout 3: 10 sets of 4 @ 120 lbs
Workout 4: 10 sets of 6 @ 115 lbs
Workout 5: 10 sets of 5 @ 120 lbs
Workout 6: 10 sets of 4 @ 125 lbs
Workout 7: Test day. At this point, you would curl 120 for 12 reps, a 9% gain over 6 workouts!

Here's an example of the German Volume Training method with the 4% to 5% method for someone who can bench press 300 pounds 10 times in strict form.

Sample Bench Press Routine
Barbell Bench Press - Medium Grip Barbell Bench Press - Medium GripBarbell Bench Press - Medium Grip
Workout 1: 10 sets of 5 @ 300 lbs
Workout 2: 10 sets of 4 @ 315 lbs
Workout 3: 10 sets of 3 @ 330 lbs
Workout 4: 10 sets of 5 @ 315 lbs
Workout 5: 10 sets of 4 @ 330 lbs
Workout 6: 10 sets of 3 @ 345 lbs
Workout 7: Test day. At this point, you would bench press 330 lbs for 10 reps.

CONCLUSION
To recap, perform the Beginner/Intermediate Phase 1 program for six weeks (six 5-day cycles). Then, progress to the Beginner/Intermediate Phase 2 program for three weeks. After that, you'll be ready to graduate to the Advanced program.

This program is elegant in its simplicity, but that's what the Germans do best. Just ask any Mercedes Benz or BMW owner.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> Hey guys ive recently got to a stage were im doing similar workouts in gym and fwlt asif my body knows what's coming and is ready for it before i start , so im going to give german volume training a go ,
> First off id like to say ive never really went with a specific program when working out , i usually just try and hit every muscle and change my rep range and intensity etc whenever o feel like it ,,
> 
> But im going to give gvt a go for about 4 weeks maybe more just to surpise my body abit ,  i have some questions on gvt if any1 can help
> ...



Read the post above but I can say doing leg extensions is not training legs. It trains the quads. Think economically.  10x10 squats will put muscle all over you. Same with bench versus fly.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Read the post above but I can say doing leg extensions is not training legs. It trains the quads. Think economically.  10x10 squats will put muscle all over you. Same with bench versus fly.



Agreed. If I were running pure GVT, its got to be about compound exercises. I tend to use it more as an accessory program to compliment me core strength program. I still prefer leg 10x10 leg presses over isos even as an accessory, but I'm not agro at the occasional 10x10 leg extension for hypertrophy purposes paired with hamstring curls.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2016)

You don't have to "surprise" your body. It's not gonna be shocked and magically grow faster because u do something different. You can do the same things over and over and continue to grow if your adding more weight and reps over time. This whole shock the body thing is so annoying and seems to be the big thing lately. 

I know I didn't answer any of your questions or help you out  lol


----------



## skel1977 (Feb 11, 2016)

My buddy is a poliquin trainer. He said when doing gvt to keep rest intervals to 60 seconds and make sure its 4 seconds on negatives and 1 second on the press(he was talking bench press)


----------



## Anzel (Mar 10, 2016)

I like this got as a method to get stronger and I want apply it to ally lifts starting with squats first.
My question is, how do I find my starting weight?  Should I,  the week before, do say a normal 4 set routine with my warm up and what ever set I am able to do 10-12 reps with strict form then that will be my start weight? 
Or, should I do singles and go for my 1RM then compute my 10 rep max using an online 1RM calculator?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2016)

Anzel said:


> I like this got as a method to get stronger and I want apply it to ally lifts starting with squats first.
> My question is, how do I find my starting weight?  Should I,  the week before, do say a normal 4 set routine with my warm up and what ever set I am able to do 10-12 reps with strict form then that will be my start weight?
> Or, should I do singles and go for my 1RM then compute my 10 rep max using an online 1RM calculator?



Anzel keep in mind that with GVT you'd not be hitting failure each & every set. I'd use me 12 RM as a working weight if I were just getting started. Using a rep max calc is fine if you're not sure where that weight is, and its going to require some adjustments between your 1st to 2nd sessions so know that normal.


----------



## Anzel (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok. So use my 12rm to failure and cut reps in half to implement gvt ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2016)

Anzel said:


> Ok. So use my 12rm to failure and cut reps in half to implement gvt ?



10 sets of 6-7 using 60% roughly of your 1 RM is a good place to start. Increase your reps without sacrificing form as you progress, keeping a rep in yer pocket (eg. still not going to all out failure on every set). As you get into your 7-10 sets, you will fail eventually and thats by design. So long as you're still getting 3-5 reps you're good. When you can get a full 10x10,  increase yer weight.


----------

